# Slab leaks detection using nitrogen??



## Livingthedream (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello Folks... I know nitrogen leak detection has been used for a long time now. I've been doing service plumbing for quite some time now and slab leaks calls are coming in a lot more often. I usually use a local leak detection company but they now sub-out there plumbing jobs so i cant use them anymore. 

I did my research online and currently waiting for my new fisher xlt30 leak detector and ridgid brick line locater. I know this takes a lot of practice to really get good at it but willing to put in the work. 

but i heard i might need a nitrogen tank as well..... 

Does anyone have the experience working in slab leak detection?? 
Will i be needing a nitrogen tank for hard to find leaks :001_unsure: 

I really want to start offering slab leak detection now. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Wanna buy my xlt30??


----------



## Livingthedream (Dec 28, 2013)

How much???


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

A grand plus whatever shipping is


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

You will need nitrogen or air to locate leaks. Leaks that are encapsulated in water are hard to hear without inducing air. Since you are getting a xlt 30 I would recommend getting Fisher's little foot mic.


----------



## Livingthedream (Dec 28, 2013)

am interested can you send me some pics on my cell?


----------



## Livingthedream (Dec 28, 2013)

If i get the nitrogen tank and gauge how do i connect it to the water supply? 

Going thru this scenario right now in a rental property, i know i have a hot water leak 
under kitchen slab if i wanted to connect the nitrogen tank can i connect it to the hot water angle stop in kitchen??

my questions might sound really stupid but i know really little about locating. 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll get some pics this weekend, if you know it's a hot line kitchen slabber why don't you use a temp gun to confirm and open the manifold at the faucet and trace it back, rerouting and jumping manifolds is likely your best bet instead of a spot repair


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I use a quick disconnect hose from regulator to a ball valve. Than make up a couple of different setups. One for 3/8 compression, another for hose bibbs etc.
I agree with Hillside that you need a temp gun or scanner for hot water leaks.


----------



## Home Angels (Mar 15, 2016)

*Nitrogen Leak Detection*

We have had a lot of success with nitrogen leak detection and it is a great tool to confirm your sonar accuracy. 

Home Angels Leak Detection


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Home Angels said:


> We have had a lot of success..http://homeangelsfl.com


How about some success posting an intro.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

got a question..why nitrogen and not just air?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Home Angels said:


> We have had a lot of success with nitrogen leak detection and it is a great tool to confirm your sonar accuracy.
> 
> Home Angels Leak Detection



Shameless plug


----------



## Home Angels (Mar 15, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> got a question..why nitrogen and not just air?


Either or. I would suggest hydrogen "special mix" and Schoonover detector over air or nitrogen to confirm a location. Its a lot cheaper that helium. We use all three to give ourselves 100% accuracy before tearing up flooring.

Sincerely,
Nick, Home Angels


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Home Angels said:


> Either or. I would suggest hydrogen "special mix" and Schoonover detector over air or nitrogen to confirm a location. Its a lot cheaper that helium. We use all three to give ourselves 100% accuracy before tearing up flooring.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Nick, Home Angels


Why don't you follow the rules, post an intro or you can use your helium, the moldy house and ....


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Recommend tracer gas. It is a 95%nitrogen 5%hydrogen mix. The advantage is you can use normal leak detection equipment or hydrogen detector.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bumping thread.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Bumping thread.


Can we talk about beer here too?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

fixitright said:


> Can we talk about beer here too?














Preferably not. That would be fftopic:......


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The bear said:


> Recommend tracer gas. It is a 95%nitrogen 5%hydrogen mix. The advantage is you can use normal leak detection equipment or hydrogen detector.














What is up with the hydrogen gas tracer device? I can't find just a hydrogen sniffer, all the products are hydrogen sulfide detectors {which I think is the gas that smells like rotten eggs}. What brand, make and model do you recommend to sniff for traces of hydrogen gas?


----------

